# ATO: Help is available if you need it



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Help is available if you need it


Resources to help your business and mental and financial health.




www.ato.gov.au






*Help is available if you need it*










*11 October 2021*

Businesses continue to navigate the effects of COVID-19.

Aside from COVID-19, we know that businesses can experience financial difficulties for all sorts of reasons. Regardless of your industry, we have a range of business support services and resources available online. Or if you’d prefer to speak to us, whatever your situation, we encourage you to contact us early on *13 28 66*.

In the latest episode of our Tax inVoice podcast, we talk about topics such as motor vehicle expenses, concessions, personal services income and business losses. We also chat with Alexi Boyd, new CEO of Council of Small Business Organisations Australia.

The Australian Government’s insolvency reforms for small business came into effect on 1 January 2021, which may help if you need assistance. You can find more information on the Australian Securities & Investments Commission (ASIC) website.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next step:*

Listen to episode 36 of _Tax inVoice_: Helping small businesses in taxing times
*Find out about:*

Supporting your small business
Support in difficult times
InsolvencyExternal Link – for more information on the ASIC website.


----------

